# Milorganite bag size



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Isn't what we typically get at most places just a 35-36lbs bag? My local feed store has 50?pound bags for $14.99, where as I'm getting the other ones for $13.00

Did they tell me the wrong weight for the bag or do they actually make that size?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Milorganite classic professional comes in 50# bags. I've never actually seen it near me.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I believe the #50 bag is their "greens grade" milo with a smaller prill size.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome! Anyone know the application rate between the 2? I want to make sure if the 50 lbs bags are worth it.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Ware has a video about it. Go to around the 1:58 mark..






:thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> I believe the #50 bag is their "greens grade" milo with a smaller prill size.


Some is, some is normal size, just in a bigger bag (and the nutrient analysis may differ slightly; anyone curious about that should see the thread about Milorganite formulas I started in the soil and fertility forum).

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3340#p64506


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Milorganite has two "professional" offerings in their product lineup... Classic (SGN 160) and Greens Grade (SGN 90). They are available in 50 lb bags (40 bags/pallet), 1/2 ton and 1 ton tote sacks, and loose bulk. More info here. :thumbup:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

We have it here at a store. But it was still cheaper per weight to buy from Fleet Farm. Even the guy behind the counter said he would buy it there. Side note Menards has them on sale for 6 bucks now as well. Take the ad to Lowe's and they beat it with 5%. So you can get it for $5.70.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The professional 50# is almost (the Milo boys are always screwing around with guaranteed analysis for consumer grade, but professional grade N content has been steady for years) always going to be a better buy with grater coverage due to the greater N content.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1651&p=47505&hilit=fertilizer#p47505


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> The professional 50# is almost (the Milo boys are always screwing around with guaranteed analysis for consumer grade, but professional grade N content has been steady for years) always going to be a better buy with grater coverage due to the greater N content.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1651&p=47505&hilit=fertilizer#p47505


For now, to a degree. But with the new 6-4-0, both have the same N percentage in the latest batches. That said, I paid $16 a bag for 50 lbs of 6-2-0, and the normal price of the 36-lb bags in my area is at least $13-14 currently. I remember crunching all the numbers, and on a per-N basis, the pro was a better deal, but on a per-P basis, I believe it was the opposite. Averaging the two (N and P), it was a wash.

That said, apparently all Milo, pro and consumer, is going toward the 6-4-0 analysis eventually.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

The 36lb bag doesnt put down 1 lb of N for 2500sq ft either. Its around 0.86lbs. They calculate adding grass clippings to get the other 0.14. Thats what they responded with when I asked. At 1 lb it covers roughly 2160sqft. The 50lb bag was around $16 here as well. So over twice as much per lb as buying the 36lb bag from what I can purchase it at.


----------

